# Motorhome Group in Spain



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Someone on this forum recommended this site, Motorhome Group in Spain, though I can't now find the recommendation.

I signed up to it and got a mail saying the web site had changed to www.motorhomespain.top-forum.net and I would need to sign up again to that.

I'm proabably being way over-suspicious, but I'm feeling slightly unhappy about this.

Can anyone assure me that this new site is in fact ok?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Their's a poster on there called Mondo, if its the same one who posts on another forum over here, I reckon its ok.

Olley


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good to me, hope to see it grow. Thanks for the link, just signed up, Alan.


----------



## leggo (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Guys

I am a member of this website, they have indeed moved to a far better website in my opion.

You have to register as it is a new website.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, I have joined up too, you never know 3 months in Spain, might need some inside info.... :lol:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Has anyone else been thrown out of this forum?!?

I signed up, got the automated response to say I'd to wait for confirmation.

I got that, in a welcome email, inviting me to introduce myself. I'd a busy time of it and didn't get to do this. Next thing I know I get a mail saying:

'You receive this automatic email because your account on "" - http://motorhomespain.top-forum.net has been deleted.
You can contact the administrator to know why it has been deleted.'

But I couldn't find access to an Administrator e-mail. So I just joined up again (tho I must admit to feeling a bit peeved about the treatment!). Still waiting to have my application approved.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

JWW said:


> Has anyone else been thrown out of this forum?!?
> 
> I signed up, got the automated response to say I'd to wait for confirmation.
> 
> ...


I got the same, contacted them and apparantely they sent three emails, which I cannot find in my system, I got one, but as I had not posted, they deleted me, I felt peeved also but contatced them and now I am back on, so I have posted my intro, they do seem to have a policy that if tyou do not post for a while, you get a warning email, then if you still do not reply,.....they delete you!

regards


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been on there for a week or so posting as many useful sites as I can, LPG, Wild Camping Aires etc.

It seems that they had a web site before and may people joined but few contributed. They are now trying a different way. I have my doubts as to whether you can make people post information but I will try to help make the site useful as I think it could be an excellent resource, Alan.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes well done its always the LPG sites that we are interested in both Spain and Italy


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just registered and waiting for confirmation.

Sooty


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

looks interesting, I have registered as well.

cabby


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

i also signed up as we are going to Spain soon , I made a few posts I was even going to post a few links and info I had collected for our trip

I was banned know idea why , I contacted admin but no response they can stick there forum lol


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I joined and fell out with them in just a day of so. You can not get access to most of the site until you have posted so many posts. 
I think it is run by a load of nutters that have had to much Spannish sun.

Unless you post x number of times per day/week you are out and they treat other forums like state secrets

Stay well clear

Andy


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Initially seemed like a good idea but I really do not like being told I have a message and each time I click on it I get an advert. Also I can't see myself having enough time to put in the number of posts they require to enable you to fully access the site. No wonder they have so few members. I am going to unjoin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

grouch said:


> Initially seemed like a good idea but I really do not like being told I have a message and each time I click on it I get an advert. Also I can't see myself having enough time to put in the number of posts they require to enable you to fully access the site. No wonder they have so few members. I am going to unjoin!!!!!!!!!


I had not realised that acces to parts of the site were restricted until you post so many posts, don't think I will be there long.

I like to post when I want to not when I am dictated to..

regards


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I sent an e mail asking how I could remove my name and they sent back saying my account had been discontinued and to contact them if I needed to know why. So it would appear to be my fault!!!!


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Motor Home group in Spain*

I've been banned as well 8O 
Only joined 3 weeks ago & made 1 post, but nobody said anything about having to post regularly. Bit pointless if you've nothing to say :? 
They will probably end up with just the Admin. team :lol: 
Forrester


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Motor Home group in Spain*

I've been banned as well 8O 
Only joined 3 weeks ago & made 1 post, but nobody said anything about having to post regularly. Bit pointless if you've nothing to say :? 
They will probably end up with just the Admin. team :lol: 
Forrester


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Motor Home group in Spain*

I've been banned as well 8O 
Only joined 3 weeks ago & made 1 post, but nobody said anything about having to post regularly. Bit pointless if you've nothing to say :? 
They will probably end up with just the Admin. team :lol: 
Forrester


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Motor Home group in Spain*



Forrester said:


> I've been banned as well 8O
> Only joined 3 weeks ago & made 1 post, but nobody said anything about having to post regularly. Bit pointless if you've nothing to say :?
> They will probably end up with just the Admin. team :lol:
> Forrester


I think you have stumbled on the answer, post every post 3 times you will soon get your count up!.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Dont waste your time just join acpasion the spanish site with 23000 members and its free. You need to be approved and it can take a few days (manana) but its a good forum. Its all in Spanish but use google translater and you can use it easily 

To join use this link then try to view a photo, you will then be asked to join

http://www.acpasion.net/foro/showthread.php?t=61635&page=11


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Just got another email from this forum, having got booted off for not posting a couple of days after joining, I contacted them, rejoined and posted my introduction, now for the past week or so I have been busy, have not posted, and have been booted out again, as somoene else intimated, this crowd are a waste of time,
how long do they think they will last..

regards


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

machilly said:


> Just got another email from this forum, having got booted off for not posting a couple of days after joining, I contacted them, rejoined and posted my introduction, now for the past week or so I have been busy, have not posted, and have been booted out again, as somoene else intimated, this crowd are a waste of time,
> how long do they think they will last..
> 
> regards


Hi, I just became banned for no apparent reason, so its probably because I hadn't posted for a few days too. They do seem to be a waste of time.
Colin


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Its just another typical Spanish web site.
not working ,dead links,does not do what it says on the tin,probably run by a load of drunk bored brits.
Roll on when I can get back to Blighty.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

machilly said:


> Just got another email from this forum, having got booted off for not posting a couple of days after joining, I contacted them, rejoined and posted my introduction, now for the past week or so I have been busy, have not posted, and have been booted out again, as somoene else intimated, this crowd are a waste of time,
> how long do they think they will last..
> 
> regards


I didn't even get as far as being accepted (or rejected - just ignored!) on my 2nd sign-up!

Their loss, I reckon.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What a pity. I had hoped this forum would be a good resource.

However in the light of so many good members from here being booted off I shall resign and say my piece. Not that it will matter because Andy, Inkey2008 did that last week and they deleted his comments immediately, Alan.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

I registered a couple of days ago and made an introductory post today.

All seemed to work quite normally.....

Seems you have to have 'special access' or something to see all of the site, not quite sure how one gets that :roll:


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Ahem,

Just got an email to say my account has been deleted :roll: 

What a bunch of [email protected]


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Spent last night in Camping Cabopino in Marbella and there was an advert for this site which I thot might be interesting. Tried to contact tonight and received "pop up" saying "link broken which suggests it no longer exists. When in doubt....watch out


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

neilmac said:


> Ahem,
> 
> Just got an email to say my account has been deleted :roll:
> 
> What a bunch of [email protected]


I rest my case.
My house is with 6 Spanish estate agents all with web sites.
If you do a Google search for villas for sale in my village Google only finds 1 web site with my house on it.And that is my own web site.
They say Spain is 20 years behind i reckon its more like 50.


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

Just joined out of pure curiosity. On the basis that most people have nothing of value to say most of the time, I guess the site will be full of a few people saying nothing quite often. 

We'll see ....

Mike :?


----------

